# Motor for my butcher shop table saw



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

This year's haunt theme is Billy Bob's Bone Yard BBQ. Man on spit, in vat, on grill, on chopping table, hanging in meat locker, etc... The last item to be finished is a table saw table that I want to put a fake blade in and rotate slowly. BBQ motor turns about 5 RPM, which is too slow. Any ideas for a motor that will do the job?


----------



## TeRF (Sep 28, 2012)

windsheid wipper mottor


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a few of these, they are pretty powerful, fairly quiet, but a little expensive. I bought mine at a surplus store for about 7-8 bucks a piece, but they don't have an online store. As the description states, they rotate at 180rpm.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...T-ANGLE-GEARHEAD-MOTOR-WITH-WORM-DRIVE/1.html


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Wiper motor vs. wierd backwards thread thing.*

I see. Monsterguts is sold out of the $19.99 wiper motor and Frightprops has it $24.99. 5v power supply would bring the RPMs down nicely to 15 or 20. 180 is too fast. If I used a low amp power supply to lower the speed would it hurt the motor. Good price. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you checked granger for a 20 RPM motor?
Many people use these for FCGs etc.. (probably slower than 20 but you get the idea)


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

I use one of their 6 rpm motors for my FCG. Too slow and twice the cost of a wiper motor for the saw blade. I have not dug into their catalog to see if there are faster ones. I was hoping there was something really obvious that I was not seeing to use. I guess a wiper motor is going to be the way to go for the price. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Last season I scored the entire "Chop Shop" display at Spirit...FREE!!
The blades are 42" made of foam board. (very light) One motor 5 rpm was burned out.

The 5 rpm for 42" spins at a nice speed.

Found on Ebay.
They had other speeds too. The motors don't have much torque but if your blade is light weight they work fine. Took about 2 weeks to arrive.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...st+motor&_nkw=robust+motor&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I meant to say a 25 RPM motor...sometimes my fingers don't do what my brain tells them.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the lead on those. I totally forgot about the little synchronous motors, and I actually need one for a, dare I say it here, Christmas Decoration!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I would have to get a cheap skill saw... a really cheap one ...the kind that emit that piercing scrrrRREEEEECHH!!! when they start up. Then put it on some kind of motion sensor, so when people walk by it fires up and gives then a good fright.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Skill Saw*

I was playing around with the skill saw the other day. It is really noisy, good, but it runs a long time after you release the trigger, kind of bad. In order to have it work off a motion sensor you need to be able to handle the amperage of the saw, so a simple driveway motion sensor light set up won't handle it. I used a relay and a cheap driveway motion sensor light set to TEST to do the same thing with a leaf blower. The trigger is held down and just waiting for the sensor to open the relay. 6 seconds was a long time. So I used a remote control switch unit from Home Depot and it was fun. So now I am thinking of trying to use a recording and some powered speakers on the motion sensor. The audio is looping on an MP3 and the powered speaker is on the motion sensor. A real prop controller with audio out like a PicoBoo would be slick.


----------

